

Zynga debuts new Facebook game: Adventure world - Huzi94
http://m.techcrunch.com/2011/08/30/zynga-debuts-newest-facebook-game-adventure-world/

======
heelhook
Am I the only one tired of Zynga? I have pretty much stopped using Facebook
because most people are sharing their games' requests (yeah, I can block each
game... I just would love to block all games and other mindless apps).

